# Got on um again



## Team 250+ (May 20, 2011)

Had the evening off and on the way home got a call from my buddy and he said he was gonna go look for some fish and said if i wanted to go to come on so i headed south. When we left the dock my buddy DWAYNE LOWERY said he knows were they are holding and sure enough on 2nd cast hooked up we stayed in that area for a few hours catching the heck out of them biggest fish was 6 1/2 that was released for another day. Give him a call @832 597 6609 if you want to get on them, all the fish were caught on topwaters in the port o connor area..:texasflag


----------



## Team 250+ (May 20, 2011)

:texasflagpics he just sent me from today


----------

